# Fishless Cycle With . . . .



## Fretless (May 23, 2020)

Hi Y'all,
I am starting a new 75 up as soon as my supplies get here. The substrate I'm using is 
CaribSea Aquatics Eco-Complete African Cichlid Zack Sand. 
How will this alter my fishless cycling?
I will not filling my tank with a lot of fish right away. I will be adding a juvenile trio or to when cycling is completed.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

The product claims to assist with the cycle. I would add ammonia, wait 24 hours and test for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate before I put fish in.

When cycling is complete (I believe you will still have to cycle with ammonia and wait for ammonia and nitrite spikes) then I would add all the fish at once as opposed to just a trio.


----------



## Fretless (May 23, 2020)

Thanks for the tips. I was feeling the same way. Test the cycling process. I've just heard of so many with these types of substrates puttin fish in within a day or so. Just didn't seem right.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They tell you to do that. But we get posts from people who did as directed and ended up with ammonia and nitrites to some extent during the first six weeks. Maybe less and maybe for a shorter period of time, but it seems to me (as someone who has never used bottled bacteria) that the products give you a better experience if you cycle with fish...but you are still cycling with fish to some extent.

I prefer the look of pool filter sand, I prefer the cost of pool filter sand, I prefer the clear water of pool filter sand and I prefer having all the ammonia and nitrite to be resolved before I add the fish.


----------



## Fretless (May 23, 2020)

So with this sand will I still need to introduce ammonia into the tank? Via fish or otherwise?

I wanted black sand. The only alternative was Black Diamond. I didn't like the brown color. It was only after the purchase did I realize the sand I purchased was "live".


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The product claims you will not have to add ammonia. Members who have tried this have ended up with ammonia and nitrite after adding their fish.

Personally I would add ammonia to test if it works. You will know if it can change 4ppm of ammonia (added by you) to zero ammonia and zero nitrites within 24 hours.

I tried black sand. Two issues: it was too fine and some fish "color down" over black.


----------



## Fretless (May 23, 2020)

Thanks so much for helping me in this.

I've never used any colored sand previously. It's more of a human aesthetic desire. The tank is in our front room. I know the capabilities of the fish I'm looking to have so if the black restricts my fish's natural color I'll fore sure change it.

I purchased a test kit so I'll for sure be watching the cycle.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You won't get a test unless you add the ammonia to 4ppm and see if it gets processed.


----------

